# System to lean (bank 1) Neuspeed P-Flo ECU Questions



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

ok so i installed a Neuspeed p-flo on my 07 Wolfsburg Jetta 2.5 Friday. drove it around for 50 miles nothing. was nice and warm out in ny 60F. today i go out start the car.its about 25F the check engine light comes on immediately.I ordered a vagcom cable. still hasn't come. but i do have a OBD II scanner from auto zone. so i scanned it. the code thrown was P0171 system to lean (bank 1) i cleared the code. my question is how long does it take for the ecu to re-adapt? i really don't wanna have to clear the code every so many miles. i checked all connections all are ok. hoses are tight no leaks. any insight here by anyone? the filter has no oil on it.


----------



## judas9mm (Mar 6, 2009)

You are going to need a MAF insert or an ECU reflash from C2 or APR. You can get the MAF insert here: http://www.20squared.com/product_p/5.11.255.htm

I got the same error when I installed my P-Flo. I installed the MAF insert shortly after and haven't had another CEL since - 30,000 miles later.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

i seen that but there on back order. what if i use normal exhaust pipe think it would work?


----------



## judas9mm (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't think you are going to hurt anything by running the P-Flo until the MAF insert comes in. If you are feeling ambitious, search this forum for a thread by sharonsjetta. Hi did a write-up for how to make the insert yourself.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

judas9mm said:


> I don't think you are going to hurt anything by running the P-Flo until the MAF insert comes in. If you are feeling ambitious, search this forum for a thread by sharonsjetta. Hi did a write-up for how to make the insert yourself.


ya i seen that. he says aluminum pipe. i can make it i was just wondering what would hurt using say stainless or normal exhaust pipe. i could grab that tomorrow at auto store.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

And I bet if you call Neuspeed and told them you got a cel from their intake, they would swear up and down it not the intake cause it's carb approved. And they would hang up on you.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

HIBB 304 said:


> And I bet if you call Neuspeed and told them you got a cel from their intake, they would swear up and down it not the intake cause it's carb approved. And they would hang up on you.


we will see just got off the phone with north America motor sports. they gave me neuspeeds number direct. they said it was a issue with the intake and the 2.5 . that it was redesigned not to throw codes. that i could have a older version. they part they redesigned was the filter. so we shell see. i got neuspeeds direct # but currently they are closed. will try in a few.


----------



## 845ryders (Oct 31, 2010)

HIBB 304 said:


> And I bet if you call Neuspeed and told them you got a cel from their intake, they would swear up and down it not the intake cause it's carb approved. And they would hang up on you.


you would be shocked check it out.


> Date: Mon, 21 Feb 2011 11:11:50 -0800
> Subject: Re: help please
> From: [email protected]
> To: ***************@msn.com
> ...


pretty cool huh.


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

I got the same error when I installed my P-Flo. Any updates on the fix. Verified that i don't have any leaks.


----------



## Ark83 (Apr 26, 2012)

wow this thread came back from the dead...

your answer is here:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4189770

The explanation is here:
https://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/showthread.php/29128-HELP-understanding-the-CEL-issue-CAI


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

Ark83 said:


> wow this thread came back from the dead...
> 
> your answer is here:
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4189770
> ...


Sure did..lol

Thank you for input. Just order the aluminum tube. With 2018 price'a it came up to $30


----------



## Ark83 (Apr 26, 2012)

:thumbup: 

Oof, yeah $30 is a bit steep.


----------



## EcuaDUBinFL (Feb 12, 2008)

Ark83 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Oof, yeah $30 is a bit steep.


It was the shipping cost... smh


----------

